# 2005 Lemond Zurich



## puckpack (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi,

New to the forums but have lurked for a bit...

I am thinking of purchasing a 2005 Lemond Zurich for $850, does this seem like a little bit to much?

Also, I am a clydesdale, any other bigger riders out there have any suggestions about this bike?

I test drove it and loved it!

Thanks,
Sean


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

If you rode it and loved it, then buy it! Nothing will get you on a bike like being in love with that bike. {Gee, kind of works that way with women too, though that's a whole 'nuther story!} Being a clyde myself, I've always liked super stiff bikes such as Cannondales of Kleins, though I recently bought a 04 Lemond Victoire, the 1/2 carbon, 1/2 Ti bike. So we'll see how this one does!


----------

